# multiple fishermen sharing 1 vexilar



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I was wondering if it's possible, 2 or 3 guys fishing in a shanty sharing a vexilar. I notice certain units can be viewed from the side rather than having to look straight on but does your bait have to be more or less in the center of the cone or can you hang the transducer centrally between 2 or 3 holes so others could share, just wondering because I'm thinking about buying one with the wider viewscreen seems good only if two guys could use it tandem.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm sure you could do it...it might be confusing a little for everyone to keep track of there own lure though...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the Marcum LX-6 and its a digital screen so both guys can watch it at the same time, no problem, just drill three holes and put transducer in the center,I use the 20 degree mode and that makes the cone almost 10 ft wide at 30 feet deep, so seeing both sets of jigs is easy. we take turns one guy fishing bottom 2 FOW and the other guy fishing higher marks, after a few fish we trade off if one is doing better then the other, Been doing this for years and even with my Vex FL8 it worked fine. 

Salmonid


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i always drill 3 holes as well. ive had several experiences with a hard fighting fish getting wrapped up on the cable. the third hole eliminates that problem. you can see both baits depending on how deep youre fishing and whether or not there is any current. the deeper youre fishing the easier it is to see both baits.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

If you get a Vexilar fl-18 , fl-20 or fl-22 you can split the screen. One guy looks at the left side of the screen representing the entire water column. The other guy looks at the right side of the screen representing the zoom bottom 6 feet.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes just turn the gain up, but I hate the clutter on the screen.


----------



## buddachiefer (Jan 17, 2013)

I do it all the time, kind of a busy screen but it works.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I always take water and shoot thru ice to locate fish. Then usually i watch two holes with it. But the others are happy to be in a good spot. LOL!


----------



## tripleclean (Mar 13, 2014)

Viper...Ive never thought of doing that. Thanks


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

tripleclean said:


> Viper...Ive never thought of doing that. Thanks


No problem, Started that way with a cheap flasher I had when I was about 15. Put it in a small hand cooler with a 12 volt Land mower Battery. Made a nice one hand carry and it was real cheap. Not sure why any one thinks one works better then another. Any of depth finder or flasher will work If done correctly. I had a metal bracket Shaped like an"L" Put traducer on one end and sit on Ice. Cooler sat on top.
As far as shooting through ice, the clearer the ice is the better. I scrape snow off with hill dump some water on ice and move traducer around in it to remove air.
I bought a Vexlar because i got a great deal and like the color feature.

Now if we could get the fish we see to always bite we'd have it made!


----------

